# minimum wage



## sp4rk13

Я хотела бы знать как по-русски "minimum wage"?

Спасибо


----------



## .Jordi.

_Минимальный размер оплаты труда_


----------



## sp4rk13

спасибо Jordi !


----------



## Berkut

.jordi. said:


> _Минимальный размер оплаты труда_


= МРОТ


----------



## sp4rk13

понятно; спасибо Berkut...
(я думала, что фраза длинный! "МРОТ" гораздо лучше )


----------



## Ptak

sp4rk13 said:


> спасибо*,* berkut...
> (я думала, что фраза длинн*ая*! "МРОТ" гораздо лучше )


"МРОТ", может, и лучше, но если вы так скажете, то есть вероятность, что вас не все поймут. Даже в контексте.

Можно еще сказать "минимальная зарплата". Завивит от стиля и, как всегда, от контекста.


----------



## Overrider

ptak said:


> "МРОТ", может, и лучше, но если вы так скажете, то есть вероятность, что вас не все поймут. Даже в контексте.



я так не думаю. очень употребимая аббревиатура


----------



## Ptak

overrider said:


> Я так не думаю. Очень употребимая аббревиатура


Есть много людей, которые вообще в аббревиатурах не ориентируются. Насчет употребимости (в разговорной речи) я бы тоже поспорила.


----------



## Q-cumber

ptak said:


> Есть много людей, которые вообще в аббревиатурах не ориентируются. Насчет употребимости (в разговорной речи) я бы тоже поспорила.


Для разговорной речи такое сокращение вообще непригодно. Мне кажется, эта аббревиатура годится только для формального использования в каких-то документах. Я бы сказал "минимальная зарплата".


----------



## Overrider

Ptak said:


> Есть много людей, которые вообще в аббревиатурах не ориентируются. Насчет употребимости (в разговорной речи) я бы тоже поспорила.



ну, конечно, всё зависит от аудитории. если ориентироваться на быдло (выпуск теленовостей, например), то лучше расшифорвать. но я уверен, что если я напишу это в своём блоге, то 100% читателей поймут. короче, sp4rk13, it's up to you to choose


----------



## sp4rk13

Спасибо! Полезно, что вы мне давали разные фразы


----------



## Q-cumber

overrider said:


> ну, конечно, всё зависит от аудитории. если ориентироваться на быдло (выпуск теленовостей, например), то лучше расшифорвать. но я уверен, что если я напишу это в своём блоге, то 100% читателей поймут. короче, sp4rk13, it's up to you to choose



То есть выпуски новостей смотрит в основном быдло, а Ваш "блог" читают исключительно высоколобые интеллектуалы?


----------



## Overrider

q-cumber said:


> То есть выпуски новостей смотрит в основном быдло, а Ваш "блог" читают исключительно высоколобые интеллектуалы?


не нужно быть интеллектуалом, чтоб знать аббревиатуру МРОТ.
тем не менее, такие люди могут, например, смотреть новости, но вряд ли читают мой блог.
предлагаю прекратить на этом оффтоп.


----------



## Ptak

Как раз в выпуске новостей и могут сказать "МРОТ". А вот на кухне люди между собой так не разговаривают.

P.s.


> не нужно быть интеллектуалом, чтоб знать аббревиатуру МРОТ


Можно быть подростком лет 17-18 (и младше) и быть ни сном ни духом про этот МРОТ.


----------



## Overrider

ptak said:


> Как раз в выпуске новостей и могут сказать "МРОТ". А вот на кухне люди между собой так не разговаривают.
> 
> P.s.
> 
> Можно быть подростком лет 17-18 (и младше) и быть ни сном ни духом про этот МРОТ.



ну, поскольку уровень МРОТ в России достаточно низкий, то его обычно используют для определения размеров административных штрафов. и как будет выглядеть разговор на кухне? "меня оштрафовали на пять минимальных размеров оплаты труда".

а подростки как раз должны знать, этому в школе учат)


----------



## Ptak

overrider said:


> и как будет выглядеть разговор на кухне? "меня оштрафовали на пять минимальных размеров оплаты труда".


По-моему, "на пять мротов" звучит просто чудовищно.

На кухне вполне можно сказать "на пять минимальных зарплат".


----------



## Overrider

ptak said:


> По-моему, "на пять мротов" звучит просто чудовищно.
> 
> На кухне вполне можно сказать "на пять минимальных зарплат".



ок, согласен.


----------

